# Missing Kdenlive package



## Leveret (Jan 21, 2019)

Does anyone know why there is no package for kdenlive? I compiled it from the ports successfully at one time and not on another occassion. I also noticed that openshot also doesn't have a prebuilt package. Thought I'd ask since I generally try not to use the ports.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

It's possible the port fails to build (I haven't checked). If that happens there won't be a package.


----------



## Leveret (Jan 21, 2019)

Are there other alternatives to editing video that anyone could recommend besides kdenlive or openshot on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

Blender has a builtin video editor these days.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 21, 2019)

multimedia/openshot is available in the "latest" pkg repository.
To optain the package change your repository in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf to latest. How to in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf . 
Edit: After changing the repository run `pkg update`.


----------



## Leveret (Jan 21, 2019)

Forgot that I created a package on the 14th for kdenlive and saved to disk. I added this with the pkg add kdenlive-18.12.1.txz command.


----------

